# BattleTech wird real: Japaner verkaufen riesigen Mech für 1,3 Millionen Dollar an jedermann



## MichaelBonke (30. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *BattleTech wird real: Japaner verkaufen riesigen Mech für 1,3 Millionen Dollar an jedermann * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: BattleTech wird real: Japaner verkaufen riesigen Mech für 1,3 Millionen Dollar an jedermann


----------



## ShawnS (30. Juli 2012)

Damit würde ich gerne mal zum Bäcker spazieren und Brötchen holen...


----------



## Nihiletex (30. Juli 2012)

Hab mir direkt mal vier gekauft für Multiplayer im Garten


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Juli 2012)

ShawnS schrieb:


> Damit würde ich gerne mal zum Bäcker spazieren und Brötchen holen...


 
Da müsstest aber in den Laden reinkriechen. Das Ding ist doch 4m hoch.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Da müsstest aber in den Laden reinkriechen. Das Ding ist doch 4m hoch.


 
*pfff* wenn dein Bäcker so fahrlässig handelt und keine 4m große Tür hat, dann machst du dir mit dem Teil eben eine neue Tür 
Aber schade, ich hab ja gehofft das wär so ein Walker


----------



## svd (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, war auch ein wenig enttäuscht, dass er bloß rollt. 
Hätte mindestens sowas erwartet.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Po84XI3B1rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## AidenYen (30. Juli 2012)

Liebes Pc Games Team Gundams werden nur Mobile Suits genannt die eine sogenannte Gundam Legierung haben ein Material welches nur im Weltall vorkommt und sehr selten ist (sry aber für nen Gundam serien fan ist das schlimm)die Japaner nennen es normalerwese Mobile-Suits


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (30. Juli 2012)

Geil! O_O Jetzt weis ich wenigstens wohin mit meinem ganzem Geld !


----------



## ChiefScharief (30. Juli 2012)

So sieht es aus, Krieg in der Zukunft. Gesteuert mit einem Controller von zu Hause aus, 12 - 16 jährige töten im Namen einer Nation ohne davon zu Wissen. Let´s Rock.


----------



## shippy74 (30. Juli 2012)

Genau das richtige um nach Ladenschluss nochmal Geld ab heben zu gehen, wenn das Ding genug Power hat das man den Geldautomaten raus reisen kann rechnet sich der Kaufpreis mit der Zeit, nur muß man noch etwa 10000 Euro dazu rechen um die Garage aufzustocken.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn der sich zum kochen, putzen und mit dem Hund Gassi gehen programmieren lässt, dann nehme ich einen


----------



## NeroOne (30. Juli 2012)

Dinge die die Welt micht braucht. Spielzeug für reiche Asiaten, mehr nicht.


----------



## Sumpfling (30. Juli 2012)

> Die Bewaffnung besteht aus mehreren Gatling Guns und Raketenwerfern,  angebracht an den Extremitäten. Einsatzfähig sind diese aber natürlich  nicht.


witzlos ...


----------



## hopper1111 (30. Juli 2012)

Faszinierend, aber nur für die Asiaten...


----------



## KainAnasasie (30. Juli 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn der sich zum kochen, putzen und mit dem Hund Gassi gehen programmieren lässt, dann nehme ich einen


 
problem wird wohl eher wie du das ding in dein haus/wohnung bekommst


----------



## Neawoulf (30. Juli 2012)

KainAnasasie schrieb:


> problem wird wohl eher wie du das ding in dein haus/wohnung bekommst


 
Dann soll er eben auch noch Häuser bauen können. Für das Geld sollte man das ja mindestens erwarten können.


----------



## Dyson (30. Juli 2012)

Da fragt man sich was schrottiger ist, der "Mech" oder das dämliche Video das so geschickt geschnitten ist das man den Murks ja nicht erkennt.


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Juli 2012)

Hmmm,ma inne Patte gucken...........hmhmh......ne. ^^


----------



## IlllIIlllI (30. Juli 2012)

ich nehm gleich 3!


----------



## ChillerKeks (30. Juli 2012)

Nette Idee.
Aber wenn ich so viel Geld hätte, würde ich mir lieber einen selber bauen.


----------



## hifumi (30. Juli 2012)

Ich find es lustig. Im englischen Text steht "your dream of becoming a robot pilot", im japanischen darunter ist es gleich "der Menschheitstraum", einmal ein Roboterpilot zu werden.

Aber solang der nicht vernünftig auf zwei Beinen laufen kann werd ich mit dem Kauf noch warten...


----------



## Vandem (30. Juli 2012)

Du kannst japanisch? O.o selbst beigebracht?


----------



## Kratos333 (31. Juli 2012)

ChiefScharief schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, Krieg in der Zukunft. Gesteuert mit einem Controller von zu Hause aus, 12 - 16 jährige töten im Namen einer Nation ohne davon zu Wissen. Let´s Rock.


 

öh Krieg existiert in unser Gesellschaft nicht mehr. Das wird wenn überhaubt gegen das Volk eingesetzt (mit Tränengas,Gummipatronen). Spart Personal. Brauch man keine 5000 Polizisten mehr die "Revolte" aufhalten  Davon werden wir in den nächsten paar Jahren noch genug davon haben...


----------



## coolmodi1 (31. Juli 2012)

Erst hab ich gedacht: " WOW wie geil "
Nach dem Video:"Toll, kann auch auf mein Auto so ne Blechkammer im Mechdesign draufschrauben"


----------



## rowoss (31. Juli 2012)

Mit Räder!! Und Spielzeugkanonen!! Oh Mann. Hässliches und teueres Cosplay!!


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2012)

> Die Bewaffnung besteht aus mehreren Gatling Guns und Raketenwerfern, angebracht an den Extremitäten. *Einsatzfähig sind diese aber natürlich nicht.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torat45 (1. August 2012)

Ich habe auf den Kauf verzichtet. In dem Gefährt ist nicht einmal eine Klimaanlage enthalten. Kann man sich das vorstellen? Da haben die Japaner aber noch Nachholbedarf. Pff...


----------



## Faenwulf (7. August 2012)

Check das nur ich oder sieht das auch jemand anderes daß es nur Computergrafik ist so wie der auf der Straße rumfährt?


----------



## hifumi (7. August 2012)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Check das nur ich oder sieht das auch jemand anderes daß es nur Computergrafik ist so wie der auf der Straße rumfährt?


 
Das Gefühl hatte ich auch. Würde auch nie zugelassen werden, so ein Teil, falls das überhaupt mit so einer Geschwindigkeit fahren kann.


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hatte ich auch. Würde auch nie zugelassen werden, so ein Teil, falls das überhaupt mit so einer Geschwindigkeit fahren kann.


 
in anbetracht das man auf der Insel auch so Fahrzeuge wie ein Sofa oder eine Gartenhütte Legal zulassen kann (solange das den MOT Test besteht), ist das schon mal nicht wirklich ein k.o. Kriterium


----------



## Vordack (7. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> *pfff* wenn dein Bäcker so fahrlässig handelt und keine 4m große Tür hat, dann machst du dir mit dem Teil eben eine neue Tür
> Aber schade, ich hab ja gehofft das wär so ein Walker



Das erinnert mich gerade an so'n Diablo 3 Achievement in Akt III meine ich


----------

